# Delicious Yet SIMPLE Bread Pudding



## Jill (Mar 7, 2013)

*Ingredients:*


6 slices of day old or coarse bread (I used wide pan whole wheat)
1/2 cup raisins (optional, but soooo good!)
2 tablespoons melted butter
1/2 cup white sugar
1/2 cup brown sugar
4 eggs, beaten
1 teaspoon cinnamon
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
2 cups milk


*Steps:*


Pre-heat oven to 350 degrees
Spray an 8" square pan / dish with cooking spray
Tear the bread into small pieces and place that into the sprayed cooking pan / dish
Drizzle melted butter over the torn bread
Beat the eggs
Add in the sugars (white + brown), cinnamon, and vanilla
Beat in the milk
Pour this mixture over your torn bread
With a fork, press the bread that is not submerged into the mixture so it is also soaked
Bake at 350 degrees for 45 minutes, or until the bread will kind of bounce back when you bress on it


REALLY good stuff!!! I think you could play with it... less butter, less sugar (splenda in place of part), if you wanted to


----------



## Jill (Apr 27, 2013)

Just thought I'd bump this up because I pulled it up to get the recipe (making it again tomorrow morning). It's so easy and good, and in case it could catch anyone's eye who will put it to good use -- here it is again


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Apr 28, 2013)

Oh my gosh, I was just telling my mom about it earlier. I might have to make it for my husband again one of these days.


----------



## Jill (Apr 28, 2013)

I just took it out of the oven


----------



## Debby - LB (May 2, 2013)

wow this sounds good!


----------



## Vertical Limit (May 16, 2013)

This does sound good. I like bread pudding but only certain types.....simple. And this looks like a great recipe.

Not that I need to eat this.................


----------



## Jill (May 17, 2013)

I made it the other day with a diced apple as well as raisins. And some icecream, to keep it all healthy



(ha-ha).

I've made this with all different types of bread, and sometimes a few more slices if the bread was thin or small. It's been good each time





It would probably be good with diced pecans or almonds, too


----------



## Vertical Limit (May 17, 2013)

Wound of making this last night. Just so happened to have 6 pieces of bread. It was just the way I like bread pudding. Of course I would have wanted a whole stick of butter in it but I made it with self control..........and lots of raisins. Thanks! It was delicious. Now I am going to try a chicken/veggie recipe that you posted.


----------

